

Is Algebra Necessary? Absolutely. - pinojo
http://pinojo.com/2012/07/29/is-algebra-necessary-absolutely/

======
pinojo
This was my response to the NYTimes article (
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/29/opinion/sunday/is-
algebra-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/29/opinion/sunday/is-algebra-
necessary.html?pagewanted=all) ) that questioned whether algebra should be
required for American students. I believe that it is a powerful way to learn
how to problem solve.

